# When to apply Nematodes for SHB control



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Posting again to bring attention to this thread again. I just want to make sure I time application for best benefit. Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll try this again. Has anyone used nematodes, what was your success, and when did you apply them to the ground around the hives? Thanks.


----------



## Lady Luck (Mar 15, 2012)

I have been researching predatory nematodes for grubs and in the process have been surprised by the pests they will attack, such as fleas, ants and anything that crawls around in the soil. Some types seem to stay around the soil level and therefore can prey on fleas and ants and most work deeper in the soil.

That being said, I'm sure they would work for small hive beetle larva, but the problem is that by the time the larva exit the hive to pupate in the soil the bee hive has been "slimed". Although I have no personal experience with SHB, I would think this would be an expensive treatment for little return as once the nematodes dry out or run out of prey they die out. That's why beetle traps within the hive and strong hives to prevent the adults from laying eggs in the first place are recommended.

If you still want to put something in the soil in front of the hive, maybe DE would be something you could use. I have no experience with actually using DE, predatory nematodes and have never had Small Hive Beetles, I just do a lot of research!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hokie Bee Daddy said:


> I plan to apply the nematodes for SHB control this year. Can anyone tell me when the nematodes should be applied and how long they last? Will they only last one season or will they keep coming back year after year?
> 
> Thanks.


I assume you are buying them from someone, and someone say's they will work on SHB. They would be the ones that should give you that information. I would also guess if no one has answered that no one has tried it, or it didn't work. let us know after you try it, how it worked. How would your know if it did work? Some years I have lots of SHB, some years I have few and I don't treat, how would I know if the nematodes worked? good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

I did some research into this a couple of years ago. I talked to a gentleman that raised the proper "kind" of nematode that could, possibly, kill small hive beetle larva. He told me that there is a fairly small window of opportunity for application. It would have to be when the larva are in the earth and before the hard shell develops. Crux of our talk was he did not know that magic window for my climate that was something I'd have to provide and then they would ship the nematodes when I needed them. I was unable to gather that info and gave up the idea. I have had lots of problems with SHB's and use several types of traps. As of yet my hives have not raised any larva but the beetles are here. I believe I lost my hives this year due to stress from the numbers of beetles. The varroa counts were very low, but the beetles seemed to take the attention of one hive so much that they never even stored supplies, no pollen, no honey. There were plenty of bees, huge numbers of bees. I added empty equipment and the beetles infested so I "managed" and kept the hive as small as I could and leave some open cells. They stuffed every opening with their own larva. No nectar or pollen. My other hive made it until this past month. I found the cluster in the very top super, it was completely empty. Just below was a full super of honey. In among the dead bees were the bodies of too many beetles. At least the beetles were dead too.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

You may find product information at http://www.bugsforgrowers.com/products/heterorhabditis-indica


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm in west central Indiana, and I used nenatodes last year. I applied in April right after tax day on a three place hive stand. I was disappointed, there wasn't any change, as a matter of fact the shb seemed worse last year. I will not use them anymore, I have already applied diatomatious earth for this year.


----------

